# favorite fighter and why?



## rogue (Jun 30, 2012)

my favorite fighter is Ian 'The Machine' Freeman,why ? because hes the owner of the gym i use, hes promoting the fights and im taking part in the fights he promotes i am happy he let me get matched up with one of his lads. he told me i am doing great doing my own training and actually showing a difference. from 46kg to 65kg in 2 months all intense training while working at mcdonalds haha free mcdonalds meal a day thats my only carb load of the day haha


----------



## joh2141 (Jul 5, 2012)

Haha, those are all valid reasons. Mine is Korean Zombie. I know a lot of people are riding the bandwagon now but I knew KZ back from Deep and Sengoku and I can tell you Korean Zombie isn't just "improving every UFC fight." He was capable of doing all he did now back then, just not as refined and patient as he is. The reason why KZ is one of my favorite is because he comes to fight and he puts on a show. Too many times has KZ lost due to getting robbed from judges scoring (Japanese judges primarily played favorites with Japanese fighters. Sort of the same here in UFC too. Korean fighters generally don't get much kudos from judges).

Also, some of the fighters he trains/spars with will make him better. He sparred with Fedor Emelianenko once. Of course KZ lost but still. He trained with Benson Henderson for Dustin Poirier match. Training with someone a weight class above him. Shows a lot of heart and determination. I really hope he's got a good strategy against Jose Aldo. His great chin won't make him invincible to those kicks.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Chuck.

because he's Chuck.


----------



## joh2141 (Jul 5, 2012)

hellholming said:


> Chuck.
> 
> because he's Chuck.


He's a legend. Deserves a lot of credit.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Favourite fighter, mmm cant say i have one fighter i favour over others. There are some i dont particularly think very highly of but thats it.


----------



## joey.jupiter (Apr 7, 2010)

how tall are you OP? Just curious. 

Also Nick Diaz, exciting fighter, brilliant fighter and just brings excitement to his fights. He brings an extra intensity to his fights that no other of my favourites can bring.


----------



## jackfujimori (Jun 25, 2012)

Korean Zombie.
Because he's asian. And he's a beast raise01:


----------



## joh2141 (Jul 5, 2012)

jackfujimori said:


> Korean Zombie.
> Because he's asian. And he's a beast raise01:


Amen brother. Korean Zombie is a true Korean beast. Represent South Korea!!


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

All time: Wanderlei, Bones, Lesnar

Current: Probably Rousey


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I don't really have a favorite fighter. I like guys who come to fight and who're highly active. Guys like Condit (before he lost his killer instinct... hopefully he finds it again), Kampmann, Fedor, Cruz, Frankie, the Diaz brothers, KZ, you get the idea.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

BJ Penn (see avatar for details)

Chuck, for being my first 'favourite' and getting me into MMA. The first time I saw him batter Ortiz against the cage with a flurry...I fell in love


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I have three.

From the 90's it was The Phenom. He was the first BJJ blackbelt who liked to bang and knock people out cold. BJ, Nick, and Nate have followed suit. Definitely the Mike Tyson of MMA. 

Early to late 2000s it was Crocop. After watching Tito, Coleman, Hughes, Randy, and basically all the wrestling based fighters take over it was refreshing to see a one dimensional striker kick peoples' heads off...literally. 

Presently the MW Kingpin. He is truly one of the few if not the only fighter that I've witnessed able to put EVERYTHING together in a very calculating way. He does not fight just to win. He fights to end you decisively...when he wants to.


----------



## Jeff85 (Jul 16, 2012)

Brock Lesnar is my favorite fighter. I like him so much because he's a villain, no one gave him a chance, and he won the belt so quick. Its sad he won't be fighting anymore, but I really enjoyed him as a fighter and entertainer in the UFC.


----------



## the_widowmaker (Aug 31, 2009)

Shogun Rua. Never had a boring fight.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Mine is Randy Couture because he is a freak of nature and:
UFC Heavyweight Championship (Three times)
UFC Light Heavyweight Championship (Two times)
Interim UFC Light Heavyweight championship (One time)
UFC 13 Heavyweight Tournament Winner
Fight of the Night (Two Times)
UFC Hall of Fame
UFC Viewer's Choice Award[59]
Tied (Tim Sylvia) for most successful HWT title defenses 3
Tied (Tim Sylvia; Brock Lesnar) for most consecutive heavyweight title defenses (Two)
All time leader in UFC fight cards headlined
Winner of 1st Hall of Fame vs. Hall of Fame bout in UFC 
Most Championship reigns in UFC history (Five times)
Most Championship fights in UFC history (Fifteen times)


----------



## m0nkey (Jun 13, 2009)

Dan Henderson! freighttrain of a right hand, and still taking names at 41 have nothing but admiration for that guy!


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Marloes Coenen- no trash talk, no girly-girl photoshoot, just a warrior who represents WMMA and women in general very well. always comes to fight!


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

John Hathaway. Britsh, can wrestle, good, young all round fighter and lovely chap.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

the Spider.

The very first MMA fight I ever watched was Yves Edwards V Josh Thompson back in the day and i loved his style, Anderson is kinda like an Yves Edwards but a million times better. 

No.2 is Cain, very humble, love his terminator style. 

No.3 is Barao, I love his style, very nice guy aswell. 

No.4 is Nate Diaz because he has never been in a boring fight.

No.5 is Erick Silva, a Brazilian prototype designed to destroy GSP, Big Nog & Andy's protege 

From reading this you can probably tell that I love fluid striking and BJJ.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Silva is definately a good fighter but to me he can be arrogant at times. I do like Cain as well, really humble guy to say the least. Nate to me though is beyond arrogant at times.


----------



## funkasaurus (Jan 29, 2012)

Nick Diaz.

I don't care about behind the scenes stuff and politics. When he steps in the ring, he's exciting, entertaining, and he has every area of MMA covered.


----------



## Hansdavidian (Aug 4, 2012)

Ken Shamrock. Scariest mother****er ever.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Faber has been my favorite for a long time. I just liked the way he fought a lot. Then it really cemented it after he went the distance with Mike Brown are injuring his hands early on in the fight so badly that he started throwing elbows instead of punches. Dude is a warrior


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Unfortunately both fighters maybe on the downsides of their respective careers.


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 9, 2011)

Couture or Hendo for obvious reasons. Primarily cuz they're legends and legit tough sonsuvbitch!


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Rich franklin because he is a classy guy and doesn't get involved in all the crap most other fighters do. 

Brian stann is second for the same reasons and hendo is third


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Henderson is up there for me but not in the order that you listed. Brian Stann is on my list for class. He did stop fighting when he knocked an opponent out.


----------



## Shin_2_Chin (Aug 8, 2012)

Hendo/Coture/Chuck Are awsome legends.

My fav fighter is Shogun. I got into MMA relativley late. The first fight I actually remember seeing was Shogun vs Griffin. I've loved his style of fight. Yes it may be carless and Head first. But I enjoy seeing a Muay Thai agressor like that. I loved his fights against Machida. Felt like crying when I saw the jones fight. His recent performance also wasnt great. Heres hoping for improvments.

Another one of my fav fights is Thiago alves. I'm kinda biased to Muay Thai stylists lol.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Shin_2_Chin said:


> Hendo/Coture/Chuck Are awsome legends.
> 
> My fav fighter is Shogun. I got into MMA relativley late. The first fight I actually remember seeing was Shogun vs Griffin. I've loved his style of fight. Yes it may be carless and Head first. But I enjoy seeing a Muay Thai agressor like that. I loved his fights against Machida. Felt like crying when I saw the jones fight. His recent performance also wasnt great. Heres hoping for improvments.
> 
> Another one of my fav fights is Thiago alves.* I'm kinda biased to Muay Thai* stylists lol.


Can tell by your name  Good Muay Thai guys are so exciting. Have you watched many of Shogun's Pride fights? If not, you're in for a treat watching them.


----------



## Shin_2_Chin (Aug 8, 2012)

K R Y said:


> Can tell by your name  Good Muay Thai guys are so exciting. Have you watched many of Shogun's Pride fights? If not, you're in for a treat watching them.


Any web sites you can recommend? I've tried mma-core but the fights seem to be taken off.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Shin_2_Chin said:


> Any web sites you can recommend? I've tried mma-core but the fights seem to be taken off.


This'll be a good start.


----------



## Shin_2_Chin (Aug 8, 2012)

RustyRenegade said:


> This'll be a good start.


Thanks for the link man. Those were some insane fights! He had a war with lil nog. One thing I also noticed was that he loves the double underhook trip. I think he needs to change up his style against long range fighters because charging in like that means the taller guy will almost always get the first hit.

That said he is still my favourite fighter. He has got alot of determination and his fight against Hendo made me an even bigger fan. :thumbsup:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Too bad he's starting to show wear.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Shin_2_Chin said:


> One thing I also noticed was that he loves the double underhook trip.
> :


yeah it's been his go to TD for his whole career. I have no idea why Vera wasn't able to stuff it.


----------



## Shin_2_Chin (Aug 8, 2012)

kantowrestler said:


> Too bad he's starting to show wear.


I'd like to think its more of a conditioning issue considering hes what? 30-31? In addition to conditioning I think he needs to improve his technique a little more, fighters are evolving with the support. His main problem which I've noticed is getting in the right range, you cant fill that gap with punches!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well we've seen from quite a few fighters that they can keep their conditioning into their 30s. I don't think age has to do with it. Also I agree that he needs to start adapting his style.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

ok thought about this for a while and fighters that come to mind are-

Leben
Liddell
Vera
Pickett
Etim

I dont value these above other personal favourites but they came to mind first this evening.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Only one of those fighters has been a champion.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

In order.

Wandy - Just because
Liddell - Erm, yeah same
Couture - Who doesnt love this guy?
Gracie - ******* pioneer!


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

rogue said:


> my favorite fighter is Ian 'The Machine' Freeman,why ? because hes the owner of the gym i use, hes promoting the fights and im taking part in the fights he promotes i am happy he let me get matched up with one of his lads. he told me i am doing great doing my own training and actually showing a difference. from 46kg to 65kg in 2 months all intense training while working at mcdonalds haha free mcdonalds meal a day thats my only carb load of the day haha


I think Rampage has the biggest penis, but I also heard a rumor that Tim Tim Silvia has a 9 incher. Don't get me wrong, I agree with your post, Ian 'The Machine' Freeman is a legend among large-cocked males. The greatest thing is that he and his students get the necessary carbs they need from mcdonalds. Without that they would be flaccid. Amen.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Why are you picking fighters based on dick size?


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

I have many fighters I am a true fan of. The guys I'm a fan of most earned it in competition to being with but solidified it through character after the fact.

*Mauricio Rua*

He's a bad ass of course, but he is a humble professional as well form all I've seen of him. Respect and honor as a martial artist. 2004 then into 2005, I became a huge fan of his and found his accomplishments well earned and inspiring.

*Wanderlei Silva*

He's a bad ass of course, a savage, must see MMA in the last decade and more. Also a true man among friends not fans. His attitude is that of a winner in my book regardless of any outcome in the cage or ring, but I'm glad what he did accomplish allowed that window to be looked through.

*Dan Henderson*

He's a bad ass of course, always seems to have a lighthearted yet no BS attitude about the crap going on around him. Responsible for some of my favorite memories in MMA including blasting Wanderlei. A dude I'd invite to BBQ and he'd bring his own beer I bet.

I was at UFC 139. It was the best MMA card I have ever seen.

Also fans of Fedor, BJ, Cain, Bas, Chuck, Hunto, Mayday and more.

Cherry popped.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

GDPofDRB said:


> I have many fighters I am a true fan of. The guys I'm a fan of most earned it in competition to being with but solidified it through character after the fact.
> 
> *Mauricio Rua*
> 
> ...



Welcome noob.  There is a noob section for introductions as well. But amazing selection of fighters.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Gomi just cuz


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Why are you picking fighters based on dick size?


Because I can (and I thought the answer I quoted made no sense so I responded as such). Why are you resurrecting threads from last August to ask about dicks?


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Chuck, Hendo, Wanderlei, Franklin, JDS, Diaz brothers, Douglas Lima, Uncle Creepy, Hunt, Big and lil Nog, Hendricks, Faber, Crusher, Pulver, Hughes, Gomi, Torres, Mayday and a few more.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I've quite a few different favorite fighters to but a lot of them aren't active.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

GDPofDRB said:


> I have many fighters I am a true fan of. The guys I'm a fan of most earned it in competition to being with but solidified it through character after the fact.
> 
> *Mauricio Rua*
> 
> ...


Thats a fine list you got there...you'll do well here


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I only listed one fighter in my original post but if I had to think of the guys I always support when they step in the cage...

Urijah Faber
Demian Maia
Frankie Edgar
Vitor Belfort
Patrick Cote
Miesha Tate
Lyoto Machida
GSP

And a couple of my all time favorites, one doesn't fight anymore and the other has been fighting in OneFC.

Chuck Liddell
Jens Pulver


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Just off the top of my head.

Bisping

Not the greatest fighter and not really athletically gifted. But he has achieved a lot on pure work ethic alone. He is an example of what hard work can bring. 

GSP

Just because of his game planning. He fights may be boring but are good example of how dismantle your opponents game.

Lesnar

He's like some kind of Marvel super villain. Pity getting punched in the face was his kryptonite.

Ross Pearson.

Just because everybody should support their home town fighters!


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Ross is a guy who has slowly made a fan out of me. Was indifferent before but now I look forward to his fights and I have no problem with the things he says.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Ross is by far my favorite British fighter and I liked him even on TUF but I have become a much bigger fan since then. I really hope he stays at LW and doesn't consider dropping back down. I just like his power alot more at 155 and the guys at 145 might be a little too quick for him.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

My favourites are Gomi, Okami, Stun Gun, Bisping, Shields, Fitch, Monson, Pearson, Jorgensen, Korean Zombie, Hioki, El Nino,Aoki, Fernades, Hughes, Hardy


----------



## LikeABoss88 (Feb 3, 2013)

Fedor, Mousasi, Shogun, Hendo.....cuz they dont waste time trying to kill their opponent.

Velasquez, JDS....cuz of their skill.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

BJ Penn, Ross Pearson, Wandy, Korean Zombie, Machida, Rua, Liddell, Arlovski, Fedor, Hunt. 

No order except for Penn first


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

K R Y said:


> BJ Penn, Ross Pearson, Wandy, Korean Zombie, Machida, Rua, Liddell, Arlovski, Fedor, Hunt.
> 
> No order except for Penn first


Rory MacDonald, Cub Swanson, Dan Henderson, George Roop, Shogun, Jon Jones, Rampage, Brett Rogers, Werdum, Overeem. No order except Rory first.  



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Fallon Fox, cause of that sweet Dong.


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

Wanderlei, because one way or another, he is true to his word.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

joshua7789 said:


> Fallon Fox, because of everything she had to overcome. It's very admirable.


Fixed this for you  

Cerrone, Hioki, Wineland, Hyatt, Carmouche, Fox. I love them all for the massive amount of heart they all show.

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

Cerrone, Pettis, Maia, Werdum, Jacare, Rory MacDonald, Mein

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

joshua7789 said:


> Fallon Fox, cause of that sweet Dong.


I'm not sure she's that kind of transgender.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

kantowrestler said:


> I'm not sure she's *that kind* of transgender.


Wait what? 

EDIT: Never mind, let's not derail this awesome thread.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> Rory MacDonald, Cub Swanson, Dan Henderson, George Roop, Shogun, Jon Jones, Rampage, Brett Rogers, Werdum, Overeem. No order except Rory first.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:laugh: FFFFUUUU :hug:


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

K R Y said:


> :laugh: FFFFUUUU :hug:


Haha you deserve rep but I need to spread because I apparently only ever rep like four people.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

*Diego Sanchez* - he's a true warrior
*Urijah Faber, Chad Mendes* - Alha Male all day! Both almost always bring it when they enter the octagon
*Alistair Overeem* - Because.
*Junior Dos Santos* - he's got a great attitude and likes knocking people out.
*Pat Barry* - because of his caracter
*Jon Jones* - he's the man.
*Gegard Mousasi* - skillful lad
*Alexander Gustafsson* - He's from Sweden. 
*Demetrious Johnson* - superfast and has great technique
*Michael Johnson, Alex Caceres* - i watched TUF
*Benson Henderson, Anthony Pettis* - i saw them fight and im on their bandwagon.
*GSP* 
*Vitor Belfort*

There are probably others.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Of course there are others.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Wandy, Anderson Silva, and BJ for all time. Of the new breed I love Gus.

I would never miss a fight with Joe Lauzon, Overeem, CAin, Rua, GSP, Aldo, Zombie, or Nelson.


----------

